# Trailer to haul 2 kayaks?



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the world of kayaking, having purchased my first kayak last summer (10' sit-in). I drive a small SUV (Ford Edge) and have transported the single yak in the back of the Edge with the rear seat folded down and the yak hanging out an extra foot or 2 out the rear. That solution was fine, but I have now added a 2nd kayak to the "fleet" (10' tandem SOT) so the gf and her son can join the fun. I am trying to decide the most practical solution for transporting these 2 kayaks. I am thinking either a dual set of bars/brackets for car-top transport or a small utility trailer (maybe 8'x4' or 10'x4'). For those that have done both, I would be interested in hearing your opinions and the pros and cons of each. Both of my current kayaks are light weight (around 50lbs), but I can envision myself with a longer and heavier fishing kayak in the future. 80% of my kayaking will likely be done within 30 miles of home, but I would like the option to travel farther on occasion - perhaps out of state.

If you think a trailer is a good option, please let me know what type/design you feel is most practical and economical (hoping to keep the price in the $500 range).

Thanks much for any help/advice!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Get a yakima or Thule rack for the car with either j cradles or a stacker bar, can get 3_4 kayak's depending on size. I just installed the yakima rack on my little mazda cx5, works great, can remove the crossbar's when I'm not using them only the landing feet stay on the car. Trailers is just another expense, most put in and take outs are not big, use the car, cheaper and much easier


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply StuckAtHome. You mentioned the car top rack carriers being cheaper than a utility trailer. Most of the carriers I have seen run $400-$500 by the time I have everything needed to haul 2 kayaks. I think I can get a utility trailer in that price range, so it seems the initial cost is similar between the 2 options. Am I missing something (quite possible!). Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't know anyone that I have fished with use a trailer, and it's a long list, that should tell you something. Yes, my yakima rack was roughly $500, I also bought their kayak loader, which makes loading boats by yourself very easy, it was $85, slides right inside the crossbar.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Trailer will work no doubt, but to me the hassle of storing it, tags, trying to get in and out of take outs the car rack is easy and just plain works


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I am definitely leaning toward roof-top transport over the trailer solution. I can see where a trailer might be more of a hassle than it's worth, and I too have seen very few people utilizing the trailer solution - so I should probably take that as a sign... ;-)

Now I need help identifying what hardware is actually required. My Edge does not have crossbars - it just has the bars running the length of the rooftop on both the driver and passenger sides. So I think I need a system with 2 crossbars and some kind of cradle/holder on which the kayaks would actually rest, along with the required straps to hold everything secure. Again, advice is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Goto yakima's site, it walks you right thru the process for your car, very easy


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ford-Cross-Luggage-2007-2013-Lincoln/dp/B00BOA9BXC"]Amazon.com: OEM Ford Edge Roof Cross Bars Luggage Rack Kit 2007-2013 Lincoln MKX: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@314W2EnUaaL[/ame]
Or you could go this route, but looking at this I'd doubt they are rated to hold over a hundred pounds. Looked on yakima site, get q towers, landing feet for your edge and cross bars and off you go


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Trailers have their place, but I agree with Stucky that they're typically more hassle than they're worth.
But that's because we float rivers with no ramps and little improved access. if I was paddling a lake or a big river with a boat ramp and parking lots, I might consider a trailer.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Loading A Kayak With A Yakima Boat Loader: [ame]http://youtu.be/qHttmdifr_8[/ame]

Then get one of these for solo loading


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

StuckAtHome said:


> Loading A Kayak With A Yakima Boat Loader: http://youtu.be/qHttmdifr_8
> 
> Then get one of these for solo loading


Solo loading shouldn't really be an issue. When I am solo, I will just be hauling a single yak, so I can load it in the back of the Edge. I really only need to car-top it when I have multiple kayaks (and thus multiple people), so I would always have help to get the kayaks up onto the roof.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

StuckAtHome said:


> Amazon.com: OEM Ford Edge Roof Cross Bars Luggage Rack Kit 2007-2013 Lincoln MKX: Automotive
> Or you could go this route, but looking at this I'd doubt they are rated to hold over a hundred pounds. Looked on yakima site, get q towers, landing feet for your edge and cross bars and off you go



Are you saying the crossbars (whether Ford OEM or Yakima or whatever) are enough? I see all of these pricey kayak carriers (Yakima JLow, etc) that attach to the crossbars and hold the kayak(s). Is it sufficient to load the kayak(s) right onto the crossbars and strap down, or are those additional clamps/holders a requirement? Sorry for all of my naive questions!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Crossbar's are fine, will work well, check the weight limit on the oem's though


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful info! I will check the weight limit on the crossbars. I would think they would be designed to hold 100lbs, since most loaded car-top carriers would likely be in that weight ballpark.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That Yakima boat loader is BADASS!! Simplistic genius.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My large suv bars limit was 70 pounds, that's why I'd go with a brand like yakima, thule


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I picked up a Thule Goalpost 997 to help load my kayak on top of my Honda Pilot. It works great! Just prop it up on the crossbar then head to the front of the kayak, lift and push and you are on top of your roof! If you were with others then two can lift it up without the Thule but if you are by yourself its the best. I added some pool noodle pieces to keep the bars from scratching the hull. Once my kayak is loaded I just pop it off and store in my vehicle are you can drive with it on.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I can see myself wanting that Thule Goalpost in a few months - after a season of lifting the yaks onto the roof of my SUV. That looks very cool! Right now I am in "kayak on a budget" mode, but I'm sure soon enough I will see the value in spending a bit more to gain a lot more confort/convenience!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I priced out 58" Malone crossbars and two sets of Malone j racks for like $325 shipped the other day. I think from Austin kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Good tip:
Whatever rack you get, spend the extra money and get the wind fairing. Trust me on this one.


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

PatrickS,
Don't count out the utility trailer idea yet. I have a 5X8 Tractor supply ulitity trailer that I attached unistrut to and now carry 2 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120's on. It is useful because you still have the trailer to use for other needs at the end of the day. Check out the attached link to the Texas Fishing Forum, it is where I got my idea for the trailer.
http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/6219219/Re_Utility_trailer_with_kayak_

Also, lots of people convert old boat/ski do trailers to kayak trailers. 
http://blog.harborfreight.com/harbor-freight-kayak-canoe-trailers/

In my opinion it sure beats lifting kayaks (especially heavy ones) on the top of your car. Just another perspective.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I got a used utility trailer and made it work for yaks adding cross bars and yak mounts, I found that having a trailer was one of the best things I could have bought for yaking. I fish more now because I always have everything ready to go at a moments notice all packed up in the trailer not to mention my gas mileage is way better with the trailer then loading them on top of my car. Now I do have a garage to keep it in which helps make things easy for me. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I would get a trailer any day, specially if you have someplace to store it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I opened the link to the trailer thread on texasFishingforum...
This is kind of exactly why i don't like trailers...or at least the way most people set them up.

First pic I saw.....I mean....it just doesn't make sense. This guy loads his kayaks up on some rack on his trailer....why not just use the bed of your pick up? Is there something I'm missing?


And this second pic....this guy needs to take off everything he added to that trailer and just use it as it came.
I could easily load 4+ boats in that trailer and safely secure them with 2 straps. But after he's done modifying, he can only carry one kayak. 
Again, I kind of don't get it. What's the point? If you're only going to carry one yak, just slap it on top of that SUV and be done with it.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a 4x6 trailer for 2 kayaks. I was going to attach a couple 2x4's across to put kayaks on. Only thing I'm still trying to figure out is how to make simple rod holder


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> So I opened the link to the trailer thread on texasFishingforum...
> This is kind of exactly why i don't like trailers...or at least the way most people set them up.
> 
> First pic I saw.....I mean....it just doesn't make sense. This guy loads his kayaks up on some rack on his trailer....why not just use the bed of your pick up? Is there something I'm missing?
> ...


What doesn't make sense is why are you making a big deal about how other people's stuff is set up. Maybe they want to take better care of their equipment and it all makes sense the way they have it set up.

Pic one. The guy has rods up against his bed plus he's hauling a trailer to carry extra stuff. I wouldn't want my yaks hanging out the back with the trailer right there at the end of the car. He's got room up too so why not? What's so hard to understand about that?

Second pic. He can carry stuff under the yak with it being raised if he needs to. Makes sense to me. You could possibly carry two yaks too if needed. All you have to do is shift it over some.

A trailer or roof rack both serves their own purposes. Ideally, having both would be good. Roof rack is good for places where there's no place to park with a trailer and a trailer is much easier to load and unload at the boat ramp. They both have their place and time and it depends on where one fishes most often. If I fished places that had room for trailer parking, I'd get a trailer.


----------

